# Bio balls, How much is enough??



## mg426 (Nov 24, 2009)

I am in the process of putting together my first Cichlid system after 7 years of reef setups. I plan on a DIY wet/dry in my sump. Total system volume will be around 150 gallons. I plan on using 5 gallons of Bio balls. Would like to hear thoughts on this idea.


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

The function of Bio Balls is a surface for bacteria to live on...

The quantity of bacteria in your system will be limited by the amount of ammonia produced by the fish you house in the system...

Bacteria will live on any/all surfaces within the system...

It is likely you do not "need" any bio balls... thus any quantity would be sufficient...


----------



## shadowspar (Nov 16, 2009)

there are better bio material out there, lots that r extremely cheap, take up less space so you can have more of them. do a google search


----------



## mg426 (Nov 24, 2009)

Thanks for the suggestions, Anyone have any experiance with these newer (to me any way) bio filter materials? Any suggestions as to where to find them.


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

I'd suggest using at least 2-3 gallons of media, and more if there's room in the media chamber. You'll find a gallon more or less won't make a difference since what Toby says is probably very true.

I've used bioballs in many systems and they work fine. To suggest that something is better, better how? As long as they provide adequate surface area, there's no way to improve on that. If ammonia and nitrite are converted quickly, there's no way to improve on that.

The general rule I started with was 1 gallon of bioballs per 30 gallons of water, which fits the amount you're intending to use. I tend to think now that you really don't need that much. Go with what fits easily in your media chamber. I see all risk, little gain in not using any at all even though it may be very true that they're not really needed. I wouldn't suggest someone else test out that theory for me.


----------



## mg426 (Nov 24, 2009)

Thanks again, I have also used Bio balls in the past. I am coming from the reef /saltwater world
and Bio balls were not real popular there. I have a sump that I intend to convert into a wet/dry application for Biological filtration. I will use 100 Micron pads above the medis to prefilter the particulate. I will run Carbon in a reactor also. I also have a 30 gallon refugium plumbed into my system. I will use this as an area to grow live plants.


----------



## Riceburner (Sep 3, 2008)

pot scrubbies!!!! lots of surface and cheaper than bio balls. I've got a mix in one of my filters.


----------



## mg426 (Nov 24, 2009)

Thanks again, Will pot scrubbers function in a wet/dry application ?


----------



## daowner (May 4, 2009)

mg426 said:


> Thanks again, Will pot scrubbers function in a wet/dry application ?


i think thats what a lot of people use in them i know almsot 100% use them in sumps because
1 there cheap
2 they work


----------



## rich_t (Nov 26, 2009)

Riceburner said:


> pot scrubbies!!!! lots of surface and cheaper than bio balls. I've got a mix in one of my filters.


Oh.. what an excellent idea. One I would not have thought of.


----------

